# pompano jigs?



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i took a light rod out yesterday with a pompano jig and tried to work it. I'm really not sure how to use them. am i supposed to jig it like a trout jig? run it across the bottom at a steady pace? or bounce it at varied retrieves like a bass jig?


----------



## TNKILLERS (May 11, 2011)

lowprofile said:


> i took a light rod out yesterday with a pompano jig and tried to work it. I'm really not sure how to use them. am i supposed to jig it like a trout jig? run it across the bottom at a steady pace? or bounce it at varied retrieves like a bass jig?


My brother in law does pretty good keeping at a steady pace. About every 2 seconds give a quick pump. Another thing he does is cut the hair on the jig really short.:thumbsup:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I bounce, leave it bounce, leave it. It's generally hit on the way down.

A little slow seems to work better than a little fast if that makes sense.

Jim


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Pop it once, a few cranks...let it hit the bottom, so it flurries the sand imitating a sandflea. Continue repeat. You can even put a little piece of fresh peeled shrimp for scent attractant. Catch them up!


----------

